# Help! Biting, mouthing, growling...



## mygoldenkids

I lost my golden Maggie back at the beginning of August and jumped right back into the golden world with my new puppy Molly. Molly is smart and adorable, and a GREMLIN! She is so sweet one moment, and the next she is biting any part of my body she can get to. She bites at any article of clothing that even has a hint of movement. This is often accompanied by growling. She's about 14 weeks old. We have tried the following to try correct her behavior:
1. Saying "No bite!" and then offering her a toy to chew on. (She still prefers us.)
2. Can of coins (Worked a few times, but she is no longer startled.)
3. Time out (She lays down quietly, but comes out like a terror!)
4. Spray bottle--water (Water is no deterrent for a golden!)
5. Spray bottle--water w/ vinegar (Evidently she likes the salad dressing-like flavor.)
6. Spraying ourselves/clothing w/ apple bitter (Doesn't really do much, but boy-oh-boy, that stuff is hard to wash off, and it deters ME instead!)
7. Standing still/ignoring her (Makes us an even easier target.)
8. Diversion--trying to get her to sit, stay, or lay down (She is a very focused puppy and not easily diverted.)

Maybe I'm just a green thumb again--after all, it has been 11 1/2 years since I've had a golden puppy. I should mention that she does get three long walks per day, as well as other play time w/ us. I don't remember my other golden being this mouthy (she was more of a chewer than a biter.) Any suggestions? Or do I just suck it up and wait for the land shark phase to pass?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Quote:

"Or do I just suck it up and wait for the land shark phase to pass?"

Basically, yes.

How old is she? Do you plan on puppy/obedience classes? Just a heads up about spraying water. It will either make them shy/afraid or play even harder. Also anything like vinegar or lemon juice can really irritate their eyes and skin. I would do that if I were you.

Continue to use time outs. Monitor her excitement level so you can timeout before she ratchets up too much. Redirect with toys, kongs, frozen kongs, etc.

Try to catch her when she's being good and give her a treat. You always want to reinforce the behavior you want her to keep. Try to catch her when she's doing it on her own so she makes the connection that good things happen when I'm in my crate, on my blanket, not biting people. Make it more about the positive (I know there's not much opportunity ) than the negative. When you use the spray or the rattle, you're actually reinforcing the behavior you DON'T want by rewarding it better attention/better play...in her mind. You think you're disciplining her, she thinks "Oh boy dodge 'em with the squirty sprayer".

We went through the same thing with Our Penny as did most of us here. All you can do it keep on 'handling' it and eventually it all clicks for them.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I did just about everything you did other than the vinegar. I agree with Penny's mom that obedience class helps. Gunner can still get mouthy and bitey with me when we play. If he doesn't stop when I tell him I just get up and walk away from him. I think "in time" it just gets better. I used to call my Gunner a "piranha".


----------



## mylissyk

Keep a lot of dog toys around and when she goes for skin or clothing put the toy in her mouth instead, and praise her when she grabs it.

You can also teach her "kiss", put some peanut butter on your hand and when she licks say "kiss, good kiss". Practice a lot and eventually when she is being a piranha you can say "kiss" and she should stop biting and lick instead. 

Good luck, they are little land sharks!


----------



## FinnTastic

What about leaving the room without looking or talking to her when she bites or maybe yelping and then leave the room. I believe I've heard that mentioned before as well.


----------



## RedDogs

Get in a puppy class AND a basic training class ASAP. Here is an ---amazing---- training class:
Animal Behavior Training Concepts The website is lacking, but seriously, email and get into class!

Stop with the punishment. That does not teach your puppy how to interact wtih you.

Your goal is to prevent mouthing. Managment. Exercise or crate your puppy before the wild times start. If you think she's getting a bit worked up, have her sit. Treat. Sit. Treat. A lot. And then go about your day.

The main goal is for biting to NOT happen. If you mess up with management and she does start... quietly leave the room. This prevents you from getting frustrated and prevents your puppy from unintentionally being reinforced.


----------



## Dixiesmom

So glad I found this forum. We have an 8 week old Golden who loves to bite me. Lately she has begun lunging at me and biting, no growling except when she's on the steps but I think that's because she's nervous about getting down. I'm at my wits end, she loves to bite my 4 year old and it drives me crazy b/c I refuse to have my daughter hurt by my dog. My hubby is out of the country for a few weeks and doing it alone it really getting to me. I even emailed him that I was ready to get rid of her. I want her to be a sweet, cuddly little puppy but all she wants to do is bite me!!! The posts here are encouraging though. It sounds totally normal and like it's a phase. I look forward to her being a sweet companion like all the older goldens I see going on walks with their owners in our neighborhood. We start puppy classes on Nov. 8th, I'm eagerly anticipating that and hoping for improvement. I've also heard 14 weeks is a turning point.


----------



## RedDogs

You should not let your child get hurt by your puppy.

Get your puppy in a puppy class AND a basic training class ASAP. Seriously, call around today. November is too late for class. Puppies have a primary socialization period that ends around 14-16 weeks. Your puppy is 8 weeks now, you will loose out on four weeks, a month, of that time. You won't be able to do as much to help your puppy prepare for the world.

If at ALL possible, get in a class now. If you really can't find one, have a private session with a qualified professional AND read/use this book: 
Vet Behavior Store

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better about your puppy!


----------



## Goldenmomma

As frustrating as it is, just keep at the positive reinforcement. Sully is over three and still mouthy. People come in and automatically she wants to put their hand in her mouth. Not evil, just a 'hi how are you.' Puppies and kids are similar in any attention is a good thing. Keep looking for something (chew or toy) that she really loves and when she attacks distract her with it. Scotty is a sucker for balls. He will chase whatever is thrown; Sully looks like 'who me get that?' but she loves a squeaker.


----------



## Dixiesmom

I wanted to put Dixie in classes this week but everyone I spoke to recommended waiting until after her second set of shots. She won't get those until Oct. 18th. I have been working with her myself with treats. She can sit on command and I'm working on getting her to lay down too. She's shown improvement on that today so I know she's trainable. She always sits for her food bowl and to go outside and when we come back in to make putting the leash on and off easier. She's also shown improvement in the biting area, not biting as hard. I always say "no bite" and give her a chew toy but sometimes she gets so wound up she doesn't listen to anything I say. Those are the times I could pull my hair out. I'm going to spend more time with her today with the sit command and down. I don't think she's aggressive b/c I could take her food bowl away while she's eating and she wouldn't do anything. I guess it's just typical puppy behavior but boy is it frustrating.


----------



## RedDogs

Discuss this with your vet and breeder:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

10 days after the first set of vaccinations is what is recommended by the AMerican Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior. Obviously if you're in a high risk area for infectious disease, that may be different. PM me if you need help finding a class....esp if you are in central Ohio!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

8 weeks is too young for class. Most puppy classes start around 4-6 months at the earliest. Start investigating trainers now so you can get registered for an upcoming class.


----------



## Dixiesmom

We're starting on Nov. 3rd, she'll be twelve weeks then. The trainer said that's the perfect time to start. I'm doing as much as I can at home until then. However, I've never raised a puppy so I am pretty limited in my knowledge of how to do this. That said, I've been pretty happy with the progress we've made with sit and down. If we can just get past the biting stage.

@RedDogs - I'm in Medina OH, about twenty miles south of Cleveland. Where are you?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

It's okay to take your puppy places where there aren't dogs. We used to take Penny and sit outside the grocery store on nice days. She got used to the automatic doors, shopping carts and lots of people petting her. I took her everywhere I went that was safe and practical. I took her walking on the nearby campus. We window shopped on Mainstreet which taught her to sit when I stopped to look. We stood outside the hospital main entrance with cars coming and going, people everywhere, wheel chairs. These are things that don't need to wait for a class. Puppy learns about the world in which he's going to live. And it's fun having everyone pet and admire your puppy. Take advantage of the nice fall weather to get out and about. The Pumpkin Farm, Farm Market, even the outside nursery at Lowe's.


----------



## solinvictus

Everyone has to make their own decisions. 

I would go with what RedDogs has suggested through the link she provided as it is from Vets who also have the knowledge of behavior science. 

The most critical learning period happens up to the 4th month._ I would certainly want to use that knowledge to my advantage and give my pup the best base I possibly can._


----------



## mygoldenkids

Molly (14 weeks) is a little better w/ the biting over the past few days. I'm trying new things. Basically, I just try to tire the heck out of her w/ walks and playtime. When she gets really mouthy, I am now putting her in her playpen area w/ a hollowed-out shank bone (or a Kong toy) filled w/ goodies. Molly likes the mixture I make for her--mashed banana and natural peanut butter. Just fill the bone or Kong w/ the mixture and put it in the freezer. Freezing it makes it more of a challenge for the puppy, and it will take them longer to enjoy. I am keeping several handy. Just wash and reuse. Also, if you buy a Kong, be sure to wash thoroughly and maybe soak awhile in the dish soap. The rubber smell is really strong at first, and I know that this was a definite turn-off for my puppy. 

I am also trying to reward her good behavior more frequently. I am teaching her "Nice"--which means I want her to be gentle when my hands are by her mouth or when I'm feeding her a treat. I put some yogurt on one hand, let her lick it off, and told her "Nice." When she was gentle & just licked the yogurt off, I gave her a little treat. 

I definitely still have episodes each day, though. She really likes grabbing at pant legs and our socks (while we're wearing them--OW!) 

There are days where I miss my older golden Maggie--she was gentle and loving, and liked to sleep late in the morning. That same Maggie was once the puppy that chewed through the bottom of the laundry room door and had a taste for throw rugs. It's nice when they grow up a bit, but boy the time goes fast...


----------



## Dixiesmom

I have seen improvent the past two days with lots of exercise. We take Dixie for a walk around 1pm and again at 6pm. She is apparently too pooped to bite! I was so proud of her tonight. We walked down to the school and there were several very young kids there playing at the playground with my kids. They were all over Dixie petting and hugging and Dixie never even attempted to bite any of them! She gave them lots of kisses and rolled on her back and enjoyed a good ole belly rubbing. Wish she could give us the same treatment. I have noticed if I don't yell at her she doesn't seem to become as excited and the biting isn't as bad. I've been careful not the yell and to remain calm. I just give her a time out if needed. Today has been a good day at our house!


----------

